# Another Attempt At Staff Nabbing . Eric Fails Again!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

It was a sunny Sunday afternoon at Wolfwood when the attempted Staff Nabbing took place. The villain let himself into Kathy and Judi's trailer while they were not looking. SOMEONE







kept watch while the villain attempted to plant Staff out in the yard. But it was not to be. We soon heard a voice yelling:
ERIC! PUT IT BACK!

Judi simply wanted to talk quietly to Eric and as you can see by the pics he knew his life was in danger. Judi assured him she would not hurt him...heh heh heh.
Eric eventually trusted her. Dumb move ERic.

In the end their friendship was intact...until the next attempt.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

It's been a long time since we had a good Staff story!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

The original was the best thread ever I think.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

your playing with fire Eric. SHAME, SHAME, SHAME.

KEVIN


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had to put it back... thought o might get a "staff" infection!


----------

